# Is Walmart at it again?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I recently purchased a Abu Garcia 5'6" Cardinal rod for my light action setup and I really like the rod. That said, I don't typically buy top of the line gear and its my first setup of that size, so I don't really have anything to compare it too. But it was $32 and has name recognition. Since then I've tried searching for the rod online to find some info on it and can't find anything except on walmart website. On Abus website they only list all of their V series rods.. Vendetta, vengeance, etc.. So I guess my question is we all know about the deal with walmart and how they get big name companies to manufacture cheaper **** for an "exclusively at walmart" type deal.. is this rod an example of this? Or just a lesser known, cheaper model of abu rod that doesn't get much endorsement? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

not sure, i want to say yes, its one of those "deals" just because Abu Garcia, to my knowledge, is widely known for their REELS more than they are RODS.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

How well does it work?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That's exactly what it is, but it doesn't mean it's junk. Most all of the big box stores do this, except walmart doesn't put their own name on it. Is it as "top shelf" as a v-series rod? No. But if it gets the job done, and your pleased with it, who cares....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> How well does it work?


I actually like it alot. Granted most of my rods are in the $30-$40 price range so I am not comparing it to top shelf rods, but for me its been a really nice rod.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

celtic11 said:


> I actually like it alot. Granted most of my rods are in the $30-$40 price range so I am not comparing it to top shelf rods, but for me its been a really nice rod.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I got rid of my truck and bought a DD Camaro SS, so I needed 2 pc poles.
I had used a ABU Conolon Premier Rod and like it, one day while waiting on my Son at Wally World, I looked in their Sale Bin and they had (2) 6'6" MH, (2) 5'6" UL and a 6'6" M 2pc rods. All were marked $15 and I bought them all! I love those things!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Intimidator said:


> I got rid of my truck and bought a DD Camaro SS, so I needed 2 pc poles.
> I had used a ABU Conolon Premier Rod and like it, one day while waiting on my Son at Wally World, I looked in their Sale Bin and they had (2) 6'6" MH, (2) 5'6" UL and a 6'6" M 2pc rods. All were marked $15 and I bought them all! I love those things!


I have one of the Conolon Premiers too. I paid $35 for mine and still think it was a good purchase. I've heard of other deals similar to yours at Walmart but unfortunately my walmart is unlike the others for some reason. They had a bin of Abu conolons, ugly stick lites, Berkley lightning rod, and Berkley Bionix all on clearance. The clearance price is on average $6 less than the original price and over half of them are still sitting there for the same price for nearly 3 months now. I guess they're content to sit on them until they get broken. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

In all likely hood it's some generic rod made by some random manufacturer, then stamped with the Abu-Garcia name. They (Abu-Garcia) have nothing to do with the rod, just let Walmart use there name in exchange for licensing fee's. Gander MTN/Dicks do the same thing (or used too) with super cheap Shimano reels.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Who cares what name is on it if it satisfies your needs and you like it?


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

KaGee said:


> Who cares what name is on it if it satisfies your needs and you like it?


Its not really that I care. I mean im not taking the rod back if I find out its essentially a walmart rod. I like the rod for $32 so no complaints here. Im just the type of guy that likes to learn about my stuff and when I tried googling it to find out I came up with the walmart theory.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wal mart is the only place I can find my favorite spinning rod. its an ugly stik but you can only find it there. Weird

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

The Ugly Stik Lite Pro line

Though I was wondering if Mao-Mart was no longer carrying them because it seems that you can't get them online anymore, just in-store stock left.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Wallymart was the only place I found the Berkley IM7 Bionix spinning rods that I like for jigging and perch. Regularly $53, they discontinued them several months ago to make room for pricier $100+ bass rods and I picked up 5 of them for $20/each. Could care less what label was on them. I don't pay extra for the prestige of name brands. Wally must have "been at it again".


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> Wallymart was the only place I found the Berkley IM7 Bionix spinning rods that I like for jigging and perch. Regularly $53, they discontinued them several months ago to make room for pricier $100+ bass rods and I picked up 5 of them for $20/each. Could care less what label was on them. I don't pay extra for the prestige of name brands. Wally must have "been at it again".


I bought one of the Berkley Bionix rods a month or so ago. Of course, mine was only marked down to $40 since for some reason my walmart refuses to mark their stuff down. 

I don't have any problem with the rods that walmart sells. I actually think they have a nice selection. I don't really care for them getting big time companies to put their name on stuff that is most certainly made of a lesser quality. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dirty sea (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not sure but I bought the same rod with medium power and the top 8" of the tip broke the third time using it after catching some bass. So I have to say from experience they are cheaply made rods and I hope you have better luck with yours. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Who cares what name is on it if it satisfies your needs and you like it?


Exactly!!! --Tim


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> Exactly!!! --Tim
> 
> View attachment 65465


When I had the truck, I bought a couple CUSTOM $$ poles...I swore they were the greatest things ever!
I know this will probably start a war...BUT IN MY HUMBLE OPINION AND I NO LONGER TOURNEY FISH, I fish for food and fun...The sad thing is...I cannot tell any difference between the tip speed, sensitivity, or strength, of the high $$ Customs or 2pc low $$ Abu's that I have now...there seems to be no difference TO ME in fish catching abilities!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

dirty sea said:


> I'm not sure but I bought the same rod with medium power and the top 8" of the tip broke the third time using it after catching some bass. So I have to say from experience they are cheaply made rods and I hope you have better luck with yours.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The first one I bought I took it to the river and on my first cast threw my rebel craw into some thick weeds. Tried whipping the rod a couple times to free it and snapped off the last 12" or so of the rod. Having been new to light tackle, I accepted this as my fault and returned it to walmart for a direct replacement. I've had no problems with the new one, but I am more careful when its snagged. I only really use it for creek fishing and so far the biggest fish I've caught is a 14" smallie but there were no problems there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

